# Tokyo Afterschool Summoners (Housamo Thread)



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

*



Introduction*
"Tokyo After School Summoners" or most commonly known as "Housamo" is an iOS/Android game made for the LGBT community. Founded by a gay furry artist "BomBom", he lead a group of Furry and Non-Furry artists to develop this game, most notably Gamma-G (who developed Morenatsu), Kira Nerisu (creator of the Inkbus Series), Shooting Star   Pudding and 1Boshi 
Housamo is a simple Puzzle Strategy game that is very story driven but still offers deep gameplay. Please note that the game is currently being localized to English and majority of the game's dialogue and UI texts are not yet translated. 
*
Installation*





*How to Installow to Play: Android*
In order to play Tokyo Afterschool Summoners on a non-Japanese phone, one must first download and install QooApp (apps.qoo-app.com: Game Store) and then search for Lifewonders, or through the Play Store either through:​
Creating a separate account whose location is set to Japan​
Logging into an account with access to the Japanese Play Store, having it cache, and using your main account.​
(Inconsistent) clearing Play Store cache, connecting through a VPN routed through Japan, and logging into Play Store.​
*How to Play iOS*: The game is available to download for free in the app store.

*In-case you don't have a phone*:Bluestacks - The Best Android Emulator on PC as Rated by You - Join 200+ million users on the largest, FREE Android Gaming Platform on PC and Mac. Play Clash, Vainglory, Seven Knights + more. 
-Proceed to follow Android instructions

Main Screen User Interface Guide


1. Event Panel - Shows ongoing special events.
2. My Guild - Or more commonly known as the "Photo Booth", you can take pictures of 2 character in your roster, set background and frame. My Guild is unlocked during late parts of the game
3. Message Box - is where you redeem your daily login bonus
4. Team/Upgrade - You can upgrade your characters here, draft your teams and also view the list of characters you own
5. Summon - This is where you spend transient stones to summon a new random character. You can perform a single summon for 5 transient stones or you can perform a 10 summon for 50 transient stones. if you managed to login consistently for a week, you will be given a "Salomon's Ticket" which will grant you one free summon
6. Shop - You can purchase transient stones with real money here or you can exchange your tokens from event quest for prizes
7. Friends - Your friend's list, you can add or delete people on your friend's list here. Also you can view your friend code here.
8. Option - Change your game's language here. You also have the option to changes on your main character such as gender, name and looks
9 Exp/Rank - Shows your current Rank and Exp. The higher the rank you are the more you're allowed to bring rarer characters. Every time you level up, you will be given extra enery points equivalent to your maximum stamina amount.
10. Your stamina bar - You have to spend stamina to do a quest. You can gain one stamina every 7 minutes or you can use stamina drinks/transient stones to restore them instantly





*Gameplay*
In Housamo you will control a group of characters that you get through gacha rolls. These characters move on a grid like a slider puzzle, you get one movement a turn and can push your characters around where you want them. Your characters, known as "Transients", come in a variety of class options unique to that specific summon. Brawler, Slash, Thrust, Staff, and Bow. These different classes allow them to attack from different positions on the grid at different distances.​
Brawlers are durable and can attack one space infront of them for heavy damage.​
Slashers are able to attack three spaces infront of them in a horizontal line.​
Thrust units are able to attack in a straight line for two spaces.​
Staff users will attack in a cross pattern directly infront of them.​
Bow units can fire in a straight line for three spaces, but typically have less health than Thrust units​
Your summonings will also have an element tied to that character. Water, Fire, Wood, Aether, Nether, Shadow or All. These elements will do more and take less damage to each-other when they deal an attack.​
Water will lose to Wood​
Wood will lose to Fire​
Fire will lose to Water​
Aether and Nether both deal double damage to each-other.​
All will not take extra damage nor deal double damage to anyone.​
Shadow will take more damage from all elements but deal extra damage to all units except All.​
 




Before battle, you can bring 5 characters, 3 of which is active during the start of the fight, 2 will be backups in case any of your character falls in battle.
Each character has a cost to bring, the rarer the character the more it cost to bring into battle and you can only bring characters that is within you limit. This limit increases as you level up.





You can also choose someone on your friends list to bring into battle as a support





The game takes place in a grid, this grid can vary in size but will have lines indicating how far your character can move and how far all the units on the map are from each-other.
Matches will take place over a series of phases and you will not complete the quest until you defeat the last phase. Make sure not to take too much damage early or you wont survive until the end!
You will get one chance to move one character each turn, however it is possible to move multiple units by pushing them around with the currently moving unit. 
You can only move into enemy territory if a row is not occupied by enemies
​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

*Upgrade Guide*
This section we will teach you what you need to know on how to improve each of your units. You can upgrade 4 aspects of your units and it is as follows:
*
Level*
Your unit's level. The higher your level the more HP and Base Atk stats you have. You can level up your units by taking it into battle (slow) or by feeding them "boosts,".
There are "boosts" that correspond to each element and "boosts" have rarities, 1 Star Boosts being the lowest and 4 Star Boosts being the highest. Obviously to get the most out of these boost, you have to feed the boost to units that matches the boost type, ALTHOUGH.. during weekends you can obtain "All" Boosts which you can use on any characters regardless of their element. Boosts can gained by completing daily quests like these:
*



*
When leveling your characters using boost, there is a random chance that you'll get bonus EXP, an indicator of this is the comment after applying said boosts. 
*



*
"Good" gives you no bonus EXP
"Great" gives you 200% bonus EXP
"Awesome" gives you 300% bonus EXP

Note that the list of these quests changes daily
*
Limit Break*
Limit break increases the level cap of units by 10 and unlocks abilities. You can limit break your character 3 times. Each limit break requires alot of materials to do and like Leveling, you can gain these materials in daily quests like these: 
*



*
By performing a Breakthrough/Limit Break, you can unlock a familiar's character quest.  Besides getting to know them better, you are also rewarded with mats as well as an Owner Medallion

Again like the leveling, the quests changes daily. 
*
Skill Level*
Skill level determines the duration of skills' effectiveness and it's proc rate. At max Skill Level, the effectiveness and proc rate doubles
So say.. if a skill applies a buff that increases damage by X1.2 and heals 150 HP and has a proc rate of 35%, a max Skill Level of 100  would result a damage buff increased by 2.4x, heals 300HP and proc rate of 70%. Materials called "souls" are needed to level up your skill level and they are obtained through daily quests like these:
*



*
like the leveling and limit breaking, these quests changes daily. 
*
Sacred Artifact Level*
Sacred Artifact Level is probably the hardest aspect of your character to level up because you'll need to obtain duplicates in gacha rolls. Sacred Artifact Level increases the damage of your Charge Skill and increases the effect of the buff/debuff applied together with the Charge Skill.
This makes it that the duplicates you get from gacha rolls isn't a complete waste of transient stones.
*
*​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

*Friend Code Section*




Help your friends in battle by sharing your friend code!
Below is the list of friend codes from members in this forum:

@Mikazuki Marazhu - 612,077,620
@PolarizedBear  - 249,261,368
@GarthTheWereWolf - 158,536,604
@Omega_Lupus - 516,463,882​


----------



## TrishaCat (May 10, 2018)

I wish this game had more body type variety. It's fun and I like the idea of it but why is nearly everyone either buff or chubby? I like twinks and prettyboys x_x.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 10, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I wish this game had more body type variety. It's fun and I like the idea of it but why is nearly everyone either buff or chubby? I like twinks and prettyboys x_x.


Someone like Managarmr?
wiki.housamo.xyz: Managarmr - Tokyo Afterschool Summoners
Yeah there arent too many twink characters.  They've been adding more n more characters of different types as of late though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2018)

Yeah :V I have yet to find a femboy type dude in-game
Closest I can find is Durga but she's lesbian furry


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Finally got max rank on Azazel.  This event is absolutely nuts for ranking everyone up.  Debating if I should try and max Nomad next or someone else.


----------



## Baalf (May 11, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I wish this game had more body type variety. It's fun and I like the idea of it but why is nearly everyone either buff or chubby? I like twinks and prettyboys x_x.



Personally, I think it's a nice break from a lot of games where everything's skinny and frail looking. Pokemon feels like it's down that road, now.


----------



## Norros_ (May 11, 2018)

Language: japanese


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Language: japanese
> 
> ...


Ahh sorry, I think we forgot to write how to enable english
After you start and pass the beginning youll be brought to a map screen in the bottom right there will be a symbol that is a couple of cogs.
Click that and youll be brought here


\

Use this as comparison and click Configuration




The option should be on the right. ʕ´• ᴥ •`ʔ sorry about that


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

@PolarizedBear 
I'm having so much fun with the guild photo :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> I'm having so much fun with the guild photo :V





I can see that.


----------



## Baalf (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> I'm having so much fun with the guild photo :V



Fat muscular bear wrestler, yes please! (Could do without the visible junk though, but it doesn't bother me THAT much.)


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Fat muscular bear wrestler, yes please! (Could do without the visible junk though, but it doesn't bother me THAT much.)


Ashigara!  He's actually got alot of different costumes you can swap between, I keep him in my party all the time.  This is his default


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 12, 2018)

The most popular is either Arsalan or Ashigara or Chernobog
 Maybe that's just me


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The most popular is either Arsalan or Ashigara or Chernobog
> Maybe that's just me


1st. Ashigara
2nd. Arsalan
3rd. Chernobog
all good though


----------



## Baalf (May 12, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ashigara!  He's actually got alot of different costumes you can swap between, I keep him in my party all the time.  This is his default


Indifferent about that outfit. His junk's more obscured, but so is his belly.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 12, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Indifferent about that outfit. His junk's more obscured, but so is his belly.


No worries mate, you get all of their skins by default, bellies to go around. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## Blythulu (May 13, 2018)

Chubby anthros? Sign me the heck up.

Thanks for the tip, downloading the game now. And double thanks for the rundown of how it works. ^-^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

@PolarizedBear
What's with cows and the light? :V
First World of Warcraft with Tauren Paladins and then we have Rampaging Holy Cow




Too bad I wasn't here long enough to get the island variant





I'm sad. Best bovine eva


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @PolarizedBear
> What's with cows and the light? :V
> First World of Warcraft with Tauren Paladins and then we have Rampaging Holy Cow
> View attachment 32231
> ...


My bets are the noserings :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 13, 2018)

I've heard from Jiroh that there has been some suggestions on the table about multiplayer function.
I'm excited. :V
This game is going to be skill based


----------



## Blythulu (May 14, 2018)

So question- I literally just downloaded the game, does the character I pick to start matter at all in the grand scheme of things? You keep mentioning 'characters' in the description, so I imagine I'll unlock everyone as I go along?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Blythulu said:


> So question- I literally just downloaded the game, does the character I pick to start matter at all in the grand scheme of things? You keep mentioning 'characters' in the description, so I imagine I'll unlock everyone as I go along?


I need to update this. :V
You basically summon random characters by spending transient stones. You earn transient stones by completing missions for the first time. x5 transient stones for a summon. You can possibly get duplicates but it's essentially not a waste.


----------



## Blythulu (May 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need to update this. :V
> You basically summon random characters by spending transient stones. You earn transient stones by completing missions for the first time. x5 transient stones for a summon. You can possibly get duplicates but it's essentially not a waste.


Thank you! <3


----------



## Norros_ (May 14, 2018)

Is it necessary to upgrade your character or I can take anyone as leader and forget about this lame hooman?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Is it necessary to upgrade your character or I can take anyone as leader and forget about this lame hooman?


You can forget about your main character if you want, the only benefit you get from him is him costing nothing to bring. Giving you more space to bring more powerful characters. I don't bring my main character to my team because I'm high enough rank to bring decent characters


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 16, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> View attachment 32404


Nice to have you here with us :V
Join the fray! Love them bara daddies


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nice to have you here with us :V
> Join the fray! Love them bara daddies


Did you came online -just- to reply to me?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2018)

Update:


 
The 7th Chapter Event 

With this event (which will run between June 1st to the 10th) we will be having 

 ☆5 (Hero Form) Horkeu Kamui, ☆4 Macan, Shuuichi , and a new character "Tetsugyu".


Introduction of a new element called "Hero" (which according to rumors is the counterpart of Shadow [low damage, high def])


Discount energy cost for dailies

@PolarizedBear


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (May 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Update:
> View attachment 33002
> The 7th Chapter Event
> 
> ...


What IS that 4 star Macan!?  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ !!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> What IS that 4 star Macan!?  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ !!


From what my friends here told me it's called "Chained Macan" who is rumored to be thrust fire type.

I've burned alot of tranient stone with the last banner/event. I'll need to buy Transient Stones again >.>


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> From what my friends here told me it's called "Chained Macan" who is rumored to be thrust fire type.
> 
> I've burned alot of tranient stone with the last banner/event. I'll need to buy Transient Stones again >.>


I just hit 50 again @ __@ my body is ready.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I just hit 50 again @ __@ my body is ready.


You have finally shown the world your true form: The Gacha Whore :V


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 26, 2018)

Ya can't prove this! . . . possibly :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Ya can't prove this! . . . possibly :V


Admit it :V


 



You want Macan's Glorious pecs :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Admit it :V
> View attachment 33052 View attachment 33053
> 
> You want Macan's Glorious pecs :V


Don't worry, @PolarizedBear ...

I want them too.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 26, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Admit it :V
> View attachment 33052 View attachment 33053
> 
> You want Macan's Glorious pecs :V





DragonMaster21 said:


> Don't worry, @PolarizedBear ...
> 
> I want them too.


dont tell anyone.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 5, 2018)

*Announcement/Reminder*

All Daily quests' energy requirement is temporarily lowered by 50% and the chance to get bonus exp has also been doubled temporarily.

Take this opportunity to level up/limit break/skill up your characters.


----------



## Rai Banjou (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a problem.... after I downloaded the bluestacks thing, I looked for Tokyo after school summoners, but couldn't find it to download it. What do I do? Please help.... onegai!


----------



## Baralover (Aug 26, 2018)

Is there any update info for english version in roppongi chapter?


----------



## Sangie (Sep 8, 2018)

So I went and spent $39.99 on like 88 gachas or something. I spent 50 on the one with Seth and I didn't get him 

Should I spend the next 50 on the main set or the summer set? Are the main characters in the Summer set too? It's quiet confusing.


----------



## kemijanh (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi I've got a question, should I also be upgrading the lower-star variants of the characters?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 29, 2018)

kemijanh said:


> Hi I've got a question, should I also be upgrading the lower-star variants of the characters?


If you're just starting, I would suggest to level 3 star variants until you're high ranked enough to bring 3x 4 star variants.

If you're leveling 3 star variants just to start things off.

I would suggest the following: 




*Ibaraki (3*) *
-Scales very well overall, being a fantastic character for dealing damage all around (except against Water, naturally).

-Regardless of version, they perform very well, meaning even 3* makes worth the investment.






*Thunderbird (3*)*
-Starts rather strong and grows stronger with every LB, hits hard and serves as a partial offensive support as a bonus.

-Works great regardless of version, though naturally, 3* is relatively cheaper to invest on.





*Aizen (3*)*


-Scales very well from Default towards LB3, with his skills inclining towards offense and a lot of damage reduction for him and his party.

-Being 3* means he’s relatively cheap to invest on as well as being a common rarity summon (luck/chances aside).





*Ophion (3*)
*
-All-around mixed supporting, considerable damage and starts strong thanks to his Crit being available from the start and his element.

-Luckily as 3*, he’s relatively cheap to develop and is the most common rarity summon (luck/chances aside).







*Shirou (3*)*

-Guaranteed obtain near the start of the game.

-Scales very well from Default all the way to LB3, with all skills being generally useful as a support that removes ailments and applies debuffs that help reduce incoming damage.

-Being 3* means he’s relatively cheap to invest on.





*Arsalan (3*)*

-Starts with a fairly unique defensive+healing buff and grows to be a great offensive+defensive support fairly early and through the entire game.

-Either version is relatively the same, 3* being less expensive to develop.




*Melusine (3*)*

-Starts packing considerable damage and grows fairly strong.

-3* reaches a stronger peak earlier than 4*, making her the better, cheaper option for starters.




*Makara (3*)*

-Starts off with being able to remove ailments and grows as a modest passive healer for the time being.

-Either version works kind of the same, with 3* having Strike range, an issue that’s not too important early given his benefits.






*Hougen (3*)*

-Starts very strong and only grows stronger from there thanks to Bind and ends with a very strong self-buff later on.

-Either version works very well, it’ll depend on which you have (4* being slightly better in the long run).




Note: You'll want to have the best character for the cheapest cost so you can use them to blast through the main quest, rank up, gather stones and use those stones to summon better characters. 
Once you have better characters (4*/5*) you can just level them to your liking


----------



## kemijanh (Nov 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you're just starting, I would suggest to level 3 star variants until you're high ranked enough to bring 3x 4 star variants.
> 
> If you're leveling 3 star variants just to start things off.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for replying! 

Unfortunately though, I only have Shiro on the ones listed above. I'm rank 36 and in chapter 6, there are several main quests that I find really hard and sometimes resort to using transient stones just to finish, which I find wasteful. So I'm thinking maybe it's time for me to level up the higher ranked cards that I have? (Although they are all at level 1  )My party currently consists of one 5-star (which is very hard to level) and the rest are 3-stars including the subs. Also, will I get stat bonuses to the higher ranked cards that I have if I upgrade their lower star variant? Lastly, I am so sorry if I have too many questions idk if I'm just not trying hard enough to look for the answers to my questions in the housamo wiki page or it just isn't there.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2018)

kemijanh said:


> Thank you so much for replying!
> 
> Unfortunately though, I only have Shiro on the ones listed above. I'm rank 36 and in chapter 6, there are several main quests that I find really hard and sometimes resort to using transient stones just to finish, which I find wasteful. So I'm thinking maybe it's time for me to level up the higher ranked cards that I have? (Although they are all at level 1  )My party currently consists of one 5-star (which is very hard to level) and the rest are 3-stars including the subs. Also, will I get stat bonuses to the higher ranked cards that I have if I upgrade their lower star variant? Lastly, I am so sorry if I have too many questions idk if I'm just not trying hard enough to look for the answers to my questions in the housamo wiki page or it just isn't there.


Holy crap. I have to tell you that in case that you lose or about to lose, close the app and reopen it. This should allow you to reset the game from the beginning. Without losing energy points

Also add me in your friends list
My friend code is noted on the first page of this thread


----------



## kemijanh (Nov 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Holy crap. I have to tell you that in case that you lose or about to lose, close the app and reopen it. This should allow you to reset the game from the beginning. Without losing energy points
> 
> Also add me in your friends list
> My friend code is noted on the first page of this thread


Oh my god so I did waste those stones big time! TT darn.

Thanks so much, I added you, at least I think I did. This was what was shown.




I can't read Japanese so idk.
PS. hoping for the everything to be translated


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 30, 2018)

kemijanh said:


> Oh my god so I did waste those stones big time! TT darn.
> 
> Thanks so much, I added you, at least I think I did. This was what was shown.
> 
> ...


Sorry my friends list was full. Please add me again


----------



## kemijanh (Nov 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry my friends list was full. Please add me again


Oh thank you! I added you


----------



## LuxerHusku (Nov 30, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I wish this game had more body type variety. It's fun and I like the idea of it but why is nearly everyone either buff or chubby? I like twinks and prettyboys x_x.


That's pretty much what you would expect from a Bara perspective in Japan since Bara usually is meant for male audiences.

The one you mentioned, twinks and prettyboys, is Yaoi, which is suppose to attract female audiences, hence the shipping wars of two or more prettyboys who have close relationships with each other.

I think it's a masculine/feminine thing. A game like Morenatsu is pretty diverse. The protagonist you play as even chances body shape depending on your character choices. For example: You choose a fat character like Kounosuke, the protagonist is also fat. Or picking a twink character like Shin, the protagonist is also a twink.


----------



## lynx-dracon (May 5, 2019)

So fairly new to this game even after seeing so much art on fa about it ;p
248,665,434 is me


----------

